# Accucraft Mason Bogie for sale



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

A current listing on ebay for an Accucraft live steam San Juan Mason Bogie, latest bid is $611.00. Two days left for the listing....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Accucraft-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> latest bid is $611.00 - a steal!


Excuse my cynicism, but knowing how eBay's auto-bid works, I expect to see a dozen bids in the last few seconds, pushing the price up to a reasonable or unreasonable maximum.

To prove that someone has an auto bid in place, I just bid $621:

*You've just been outbid. Do you want to bid again?*

Another bidder placed a higher maximum bid or placed the same maximum bid before you did.



Increase your maximum bid to have a chance to win this item.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a pawn shop, good luck with that not arriving broken! One of the most detailed and delicate locos built by Accucraft.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

And possibly the most beautiful model they built. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Believe it or not, folks that sell on E Bay try to make a profit on the items that they sell. That is the idea in the first place. Yes, that is a beautiful engine.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve S. said:


> Believe it or not, folks that sell on E Bay try to make a profit on the items that they sell. That is the idea in the first place. Yes, that is a beautiful engine.


Yes, but when you point out that they are selling ABOVE retail prices, they whine about the eBay seller fees - 20% ?


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, yes, i do understand that a higher final bid will be near the end of the listing. I just thought someone on this website would possibly be interested in acquiring this loco. I _have_ my Mason Bogie -- so, whatever.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Many things are sold above retail, and not just on E Bay. It's what the market for a item will bring. I like E Bay in the fact that many times it will give you another chance to own something like this engine long after they were readily available.


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Steve S. said:


> Many things are sold above retail, and not just on E Bay. It's what the market for a item will bring. I like E Bay in the fact that many times it will give you another chance to own something like this engine long after they were readily available.


I 'second' your post Steve. I have made about 200 purchases on Ebay and I was disappointed only once. I bought an ice-maker that would not make ice and the seller refused to take it back. I gave the seller a poor rating and under it's guaranty, Ebay returned to me the full purchase price plus shipping and told me to keep the ice-maker as it had no value to them.

I bought a pristine Aster schools from Japan through Ebay, a Frank S and also a K4s which ended up needing some work, but I was satisfied in each case.

Most Ebay sellers are interested in keeping their reputation @ 100% and will work at satisfying the buyer or they will take the item back if it is not "as advertised." Ebay has a pretty evolved dispute resolution process as well.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

*such a deal*

Funny discourse ... 
The thing mentioned was 'The Steal' fallacy. 
A novice might think he could get it at that price, only to be educated in the ways of Ebay.

Recently, this novice, bought a Ruby kit and momentarily I regretted not getting a Forney cheaper... until reality quashed such a notion!  Another pipe dream.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Just checked the bidding;
US $1,025.00
Good thing you have yours...


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The Mason: hoping it's in good shape who ever gets it will be very happy with the steaming of it, just keep watch on the water as the boiler is very small. I made a water pump car that keeps mine full.
Speaking of Ebay, I have only had three purchases. Two were electronic in nature the the last was a 'steam whistle with valve'. The electronics were as described with no issues. The whistle assembly I received was very poorly made and unusable. I challenged the purchase and in 4 days was granted a credit refund and the item was removed from the site. I refused to send it back unless I received a shipping label. I herd nothing. LiG


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It is supposed to be brand new in 'distressed' original packaging. Only 30 mins. Should I give in to temptation?


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, can you request a pic of the packing??


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> Pete, can you request a pic of the packing??


You can ask anything, but the listing shows the box, not the loco. Presumably it is packed per Accucraft usual in the box.

It went for $2,025.00 with a flurry of bids in the last 15 seconds pushing it up from $1355.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Please correct me if I am wrong, but I think they went for over 3K when they were avaiable from Accucraft. Looks like somebody got a great deal.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve S. said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong, but I think they went for over 3K when they were avaiable from Accucraft. Looks like somebody got a great deal.


Maybe, but there are several on eBay that went for $2K or less over the past year or two.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

If my memory serves me, I got mine NEW from Accucraft on sale for $2250 with a Goodall valve and pump bottle. LiG


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine has the axle pump. I got it new for $2400. So anything above $2000 should be good for the seller.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

New was 2700 with the axle pump. and 2400 without. They had a few left end of year and they put on sale at 2150 but were all without the axlepumps. As the boiler lasts 15mins without the axlepump until dry, its a very hands on running.

Recently one sold for 2800 a few months ago in person. So 2k is a deal but shipping will will tell the tale of how good a deal it was it its damaged.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for correcting me, I found the receipt and it was 2150 With the Goodall valve and pump bottle. A great deal. Be interesting what the left over E6's sell for after the not so shining reviews. No matter still don't want one.. LiG


----------

